# USP Presents: Classic DIYER T-Shirts Now Available



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

USP is constantly expanding our line of apparel with new and unique designs. Our latest DIYER shirt is no exception. The unique design is the perfect way to showcase to the world that you work on your own car and that do it better! Order yours today and start taking credit for your hard work. These shirts use a high quality screen printing process over a 50/50 cotton polyester shirt. The shirts are available in Blue, Green, and Black. 


*Front*









*Back*










*Click Here to Order for $20 Shipped (within the U.S.) Use code "DIYER" at checkout! International customers receive 50% off shipping with code "DIYER2"*


*Front*









*Back*









*Click Here to Order for $20 Shipped (within the U.S.) Use code "DIYER" at checkout! International customers receive 50% off shipping with code "DIYER2"*


*Front*









*Back*








*


Click Here to Order for $20 Shipped (within the U.S.) Use code "DIYER" at checkout! International customers receive 50% off shipping with code "DIYER2"*


----------

